# James Oswald



## Moonlight (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone here might know where I can purchase a copy of James Oswald's Curious Collection of Scots Tunes on CD?

I've tried everywhere I can think of (including HMV in Oxford Street, Heffers Sound in Cambridge, Classic FM and E-bay), but have not been able to purchase a copy anywhere. I know it went out of print last year but thought there might be a copy floating around somewhere.

If anyone has any suggestions, I'ld love to hear them (it's for a birthday present).

Thank you.


----------

